# Western Auto Store



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2016)

.Was up in Allegan Michigan today. There is still an old Western Auto store now called Hunter's. It's been in business for 69 years at least. Owner believes it opened in 1947. The owner is closing out the business and selling more bike stuff. A couple local kids were there replacing tubes on their BMXs. Small town atmosphere, trading work for a tube.

I had my prewar Western Flyer Shelby with me and snapped a few pictures. The owner really liked the bike and knew about the Musselman hub, Wald pedals and Davis Deluxe Thornproof tires ( which he thought were NOS- thanks to John Deere ultra guard).


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2016)

It'd be super cool to get that sign out front.
I'm sure it's already spoken for.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

maybe he has some "old stock"?


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 20, 2016)

A better picture of the sign.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 21, 2016)

Grab that sign


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 21, 2016)

We are pretty fortunate here in Michigan to still have plenty of small towns in tact. These businesses, the buildings themselves are truly amazing to see. You head up to the UP and it will blow your mind once you head deep west near copper country. 

Great find and awesome photo of your bike.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 21, 2016)

Was just thinking about these the other day. Looking at an old pic of me on a bike in 1980 and I wondered if it came from. Western Auto. We haven't had them in Az since the 80s IIRC.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2016)

They sold Wizard outboard motors too! (sea foam green, made by Mercury)


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2016)

do they have any auto stuff in there? looks like just bike stuff....


----------



## cecilk (Apr 22, 2016)

1955, I was 13 and bought a new Western flyer, 3 speed 'lightweight' bike from Western Auto.  
  Sturgis, Mi.   Still have it, although I missed it up by re-painting !  ;-(


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice photos of your bike. I worked in the cycling industry for a few years in the mid west. Western Auto was THE bike shop for many small, medium towns. Many did a fair amount of bicycle business and needed additional suppliers beyond Western Auto corp. A few Gambles stores did the same but the vast majority were Western Auto stores. More difficult today to get bikes serviced in these smaller towns.


----------



## Gaguy696 (Jan 30, 2018)

bricycle said:


> do they have any auto stuff in there? looks like just bike stuff....



I seen where you asked if there where any Western auto stuff in that old store.I have stock from a store in Soddy Daisy Tn I want to sell if you or know someone who would want it.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 30, 2018)

My folks put the Western Flyer X-53 on "Layaway" for Christmas at our local Western Auto Store.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 30, 2018)

Really neat! My relatives owned a service station and Western Auto store years ago in Helper, Utah. It was abandoned for many years and now is being renovated as Helper is becoming a tourist town.







My mother's family had lots of Western Flyer bicycles when they were kids.

Here's the service station:






You know what else is neat? The people who purchased the service station bought a 1949 Buick that someone had in their shed, so they put it in the service station. It turned out have been owned by my relatives who owned the station. We even have old pictures of the car, and it looks like nothing on it has been changed.

Here I am with it:




And here is an old picture my aunt with it:


----------



## stoney (Jan 30, 2018)

Squiggle Dog said:


> Really neat! My relatives owned a service station and Western Auto store years ago in Helper, Utah. It was abandoned for many years and now is being renovated as Helper is becoming a tourist town.
> View attachment 745984
> View attachment 745987
> 
> ...




Very cool, thanks for the trip.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kansas City 2014


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2018)

Sad to see them go! Heres a Western flyer i am currently selling. Shameless plug!


----------

